# 05 2.5s Altima



## rocco07 (Dec 12, 2004)

I wanted to upgrade the headlamp bulbs i need something a little more brighter. Any1 have any suggestions on a nice little upgrade for the bulbs, would i need to change any wiring? 

:thumbup: 
Rocco


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, if you are thinking about going with $30 Xenon bulbs, I'd say stay away from them. You'll be buying 2 or 3 pair a year.

I say splurge and go with HID's. I will never buy another car w/o them. JMO.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with Sylvania/Osram Silverstars.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Most aftermarket bulbs are slightly tinted to produce a whiter light, though these bulbs may appear to be brighter because of the color change, the tint on the buld lowers light output. PIAA's are one of the better aftermaket halogen bulbs on the market, Siverstars are ok, both have a blue tint on the bulb. I have read some sources that say the PIAA's have a greater output than stock halogens but others deny this claim. Nothing is going to outperform a HID conversion kit.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Silverstars may have a blue tint on the bulb, but they do not produce a blue light; simply a white and really bright light.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I am well aware that the silverstars produce a whitish light but this is achieved by the coloration in the bulb. I have PIAA's for my lowbeams and Silverstars for my fog lights, I have had many other types of bulbs as well. The PIAA's being the best but the only reason I got any of these bulbs in the first place was strictly cosmetic, not for greater light output.


----------

